# Booting from disk0s2:



## balanga (Apr 1, 2019)

I have two USB sticks with which I am trying to boot my GoFkex Home. AFAICT they have the same layout, one small FAT partition at the beginning on which there are two files, ubldr and a configuration file, and the other has a UFS partition with a FreeBSD rootfs.

One stick boots normally, ie finds kernel on the UFS partition, the other doesn't.

This is part of the boot log for one:-


```
DRAM: 128MB


Number of U-Boot devices: 2


U-Boot env: loaderdev not set, will probe all devices.


Found U-Boot device: disk


  Probing all disk devices...


  Checking unit=0 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.


Booting from disk0s1:


|./.-.


\.|./.-.\.|./.-.\.can't load 'kernel'
```
and this is the other:-

```
DRAM: 128MB


Number of U-Boot devices: 2


U-Boot env: loaderdev not set, will probe all devices.


Found U-Boot device: disk


  Probing all disk devices...


  Checking unit=0 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.


Booting from disk0s2:


|./.-
```

What might account for the difference?


----------



## acheron (Apr 1, 2019)

> AFAICT they have the same layout


make sure they have the same layout and the same partition type.


----------

